

Ask YC: submit an application a second time? - Tichy

My problem: no demo yet, co-founder shaky... I suppose I will try to get at least something visible up until 10/11, on the other hand, perhaps I should rather wait for the next round? Or would it be OK to submit the same startup idea again for the next round, only with much improved state/presentation?<p>Maybe it sounds stupid, because ideally, I should get the thing off the ground within 6 months anyway. This particular idea, however, is something I would probably only tackle together with YC. "Alone", I would most likely chose one of my other, smaller projects to focus on. 
======
plusbryan
I submitted an idea for Winter 06 that PG didn't like. I applied again for
Summer 07 and was accepted. So I don't think you should be worried about
applying twice, it shouldn't hurt your chances.

~~~
euccastro
You applied again with the same idea he didn't like, or with a different one?

------
ryanspahn
I wonder if my age (32), the fact that I am the sole creator(my friends are
not geeks) and that is now in private alpha beta status(since 9/5/07 - much
still needs to be done) will hurt my chances?

I am SO open to working with a coder/co-founder(I'm a web & graphic designer),
as a main reason for establishing this startup was to get to work with like
minded individuals; individuals in which I learn from.

Do you receive any notification if you are not chosen by Y Combinator?

~~~
chaostheory
yeah you'll receive email. hopefully this round we at least get to the
interview stage... regardless I think based on past stats, you have a 5%
chance of being accepted; decent odds =)

------
sharpshoot
Just say it- you are looking for a cofounder to apply with for this round. Get
rid of your shaky co-founders. If you can't convince them this is the one idea
they should work on maybe you need to change your idea.

~~~
Tichy
I wouldn't mind to find a cofounder here (please contact me - I am located in
the south of Germany). The problem with my friends is that they are not living
in a startup culture. Where I live, everybody has a well-paying job, and
startupping isn't the norm. Basically, my friends somehow haven't read enough
of Paul Graham's essays yet :-(

My best friend would probably come along as a co-founder, and he is a very
good coder, whom I worked with on several projects before. But he works as a
freelancer and just got an interesting offer for a new project. It might be a
close chase...

Now about the idea: it is true that most of my friends didn't get overexcited
when I told them about it. I think that is because it deals with a relatively
new thing: build on demand hardware. It is only just starting off (Ponoko,
eMachineShop, Apple and Dell online shops...), and people are simply not used
to the idea. They think it is exotic and weird, but I think there is a fair
chance that in relatively short time it will be really, really big.

Edit: I'll probably be at BarCamp Munchen tomorrow, in case any prospective
co-founders want to talk...

~~~
vzn
"build on demand hardware" - it means build funny electronic devices(in Ponoko
way)? Or it would be something serious HW stuff like PCB for custom device?

~~~
weber
Do you mean building on demand hardware something like assembling pcs with 4
gb memory OR building fpgas (or asics) that solve your client's problems in
hardware?

